
Google DeepMind AI finds its way through a 3D maze by 'sight' - wickedgain
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/05/google-deepmind-ai-finds-its-way-through-a-3d-maze-by-sight/
======
wickedgain
Link to paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.01783](http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.01783)

